# FS: 1983 UR Quattro on EBay



## FRITZ1602 (May 23, 2018)

Hi Forum,
Just saw this '83 Ur Quattro for sale on EBay. Looks all original. No affiliation with the seller. Here's the link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1983-Audi-Coupe-Quattro/193198192348?hash=item2cfb8276dc:g:WJ8AAOSwF9tdxDRq


----------

